# bad AF type cramps at 18 weeks



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

Just wondering if i should be worried...

For the last couple of days i've had really bad (can't get out of bed, need more painkillers than i'm allowed and a constant wheatbag - bad) cramps in my lower belly. Like AF endo cramps but no bleeding or anything  else.

It just doesn't seem to be letting up at all, my back is aching too (wheatbag is on back whilst hot and belly when its cooled a bit) and standing straight/lying flat hurts.

It shouldn't be adhesions as these were unstuck 6 weeks before i got pg, i didn't think stretching should be THIS painful

Any ideas??


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

that much pain doesn't sound right but as you know you have adhesions it could be a mixture of the 2.

I suggest that you speak to your GP and explain to him how you feel.

Take care x


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

I shall see if i can get in, thankyou,

Though I'm working away til the end of the week so I might have to see how it goes...

It has eased off today and i've only had the odd twinge. Oddly it doesn't feel like the adhesion pain i had before my last surgery, it really is more of a crampy thing... To be honest I've never been free of the damn cramps, these were just worse than the usual 

Thanks again 

Em
xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

are you sure you should be working if you have unexplained abdo pain??


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

Only if it stays the way it is today...

work is currently washing small bits of pot with a toothbrush, and with my lovely mum too ( i stay at hers overnights), if it comes back i'll head to her docs, she won't let me be daft...

however, thanks to my lovely brain-o-mush  i've just realised i'm not working my usual tuesday-thurs this week, as i've got the dentist tomorrow (reading another thread reminded me... oops!!!) so i might give the docs a call tomorrow...  

Do you think doc or midwife would be better person to speak to?

Em
xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

see who you can get hold of first, either will be fine

Take care x


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

lol good point.. thanks


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

Just a little update, been to see doc this morning and she had a poke, everything 'feels' normal, no obvious UTI, but she's sending it off anyway, Bean's heartbeat was there fine (when i told her where to look for it )

I finally felt flutters (not had any since sat morning) whilst sat in the waiting room!! typical!!! get me worried and to the docs THEN start tap dancing!!

Anyways, it seems i'm just prone to *huge *amounts of cramping pain, probably growing pains, as i've suffered badly all the way thru so far, so keep taking the cocodamol and rest when i can.. thats it really...

at least everything is still where it should be


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Just be aware of the possibility that your baby can withdraw from the codeine that you are taking. See if you can reduce it, especially towards the last trimester

Take care x


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

yeah she said to avoid it in third trimester unless i was absolutely desperate... I'm only on 15/500 plus a paracetamol at the mo, that takes the edge off the bad days. otherwise i'm jsut on paracetamol...

I know what tramadol and high doses of codeine do to me and i dont want to take too much for those reasons... but there's only so much pain i can take


----------

